# Parking Cap Blanc Nez ( F )



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

I just become from a french mh owner of CCI who live there, the info. that the parking is only for vehicle under 2,10m high. allowed ...
Forbidden for mh. also on the bus markings...

look also to following link:

http://forum.campingcar-infos.com/viewtopic.php?t=10617

Gendarmerie controlling and distribue tickets...

for info,

duc


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

duc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just become from a french mh owner of CCI who live there, the info. that the parking is only for vehicle under 2,10m high. allowed ...
> Forbidden for mh. also on the bus markings...
> ...


Hello duc

A bit off topic but we found an increasing no of 2.1 metre height barriers in France this year in hypermarkets & their petrol stations. These were mainly in the Aquataine are but if it spreads it is going to be bad news.

Motorhomer


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Hi we were up at Cap Blanc last Sunday 11.12.05 and there were no signs forbidding motorhomes just BUS written in large letters on the tarmac


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Why do the authorities spoil a perfectly adequate car park by putting up barriers and prohibiting MHs .. 
Are we such a blot on the landscape, the pariahs of the motoring world, to be shunned and rejected by every 'jobs worth' authority. 
To be frank, I am surprised the French motorhomers didn't protest, we are used to this sort of treatment in the UK but not the French. 
I hope this isn't the thin edge of the wedge, there are plans afoot at Mont St Michel to regenerate the area and return it to it's 'natural' state, closing the car park and banning motorhomes. :?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

One of the campsites we stayed at had an extremely awkward chicane style entrance then a barrier. We only stayed there because we couldnt find anywhere we felt safe to wildcamp that night & a top up on the electric front was useful . When I asked why it was like that The answer was to keep out the unwelcome gypsy type travellers outfits both for their sake & the safety of legitimate campers. Aparently they had had a problem with those non paying type.


Motorhomer


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi again,

the reason is: the french autorities declared this part of the coast :

" Sîte naturel protégé "

it means that the areal is classed now as " protected natural zone ", an that will say no fire, no camping and also sleep in a mh. is considered as camping...

You find the same situation in Tyrolia ( A ) : forbidden to " kampieren " on the complete territory inclued overnighting in mh. You must go to a camping place.

for info,

duc


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Duc 

I just don't understand why the authorities think that building a car park, installing barriers, painting lines and banning mhs is "protecting" a natural beauty spot. 
Tar and lines look man made and sterile ... this isn't about protecting a 'natural zone' it's about banning motorhomes.. :evil:


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

France is the country who have the most immatriculation of mh. in the last years : p.ex :27 % more mh. on the road only since last year...
France is also the country where, english, german, benelux tourist came with mh. to visit that nice country and the result is that more and more parkings to 0 Euro , are " off limits " for us...
On weekend you can see sometimes 100 and more mh. on the french aires, like in le Tréport or Saint Valéry en Caux...

with kind regards,

duc


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi Duc
> 
> I just don't understand why the authorities think that building a car park, installing barriers, painting lines and banning mhs is "protecting" a natural beauty spot.
> Tar and lines look man made and sterile ... this isn't about protecting a 'natural zone' it's about banning motorhomes.. :evil:


I can understand the need to use a campsite its not this aspect I am bothered about. Its the need to just be able to park for a few hours like any other car owner.

unfirtunately a few spoil it for the many. So if we have a car or anything under 2.1 mtres ie a folding car a caravan unit we can park & enjoy this beautiful natural place but because we drive something larger holidaymaker, day tripper, whatever we have to drive straight through. We had enough of this in the summer in the Aquataine area. Lots of car parks had 2.1 mtr height barriers as well as the hypermarkets etc. If this continues there wont be anywhere to park up even for the purpose of just enjoying the countrysde during the daylight hours or even for shopping etc.. As I said in another post we were desperate for fuel and the need to visit a supermarket on one occasion in the summer near Bordeaux but was barred by height barriers.

Motorhomer


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> [I can understand the need to use a campsite its not this aspect I am bothered about. Its the need to just be able to park for a few hours like any other car owner.


Hi

I totally agree, it discriminates not only against motorhomes but many 4x4s, people carriers and mini buses. 
We pay the same road tax and if need be I would be happy to pay a parking fee. 
Going off topic for a bit, but how often have you found cars parked in 'caravan' bays at motorway services.. :evil:


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

What I am wondering is what is going to happen in the summer months. At times there have been probably 60 to 70 motorhomes up on Cap Blanc, where are they all going to go?. There isn't enough room on the Calais Aire and I don't think the closure will stop people from visiting :?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> MOTORHOMER said:
> 
> 
> > [I can understand the need to use a campsite its not this aspect I am bothered about. Its the need to just be able to park for a few hours like any other car owner.
> ...


Lots of times to the point there has been nowhere for us to park safely.

Changing the topic a bit here. We were on an aire in France thoughtfully placed near the centre of a large town /city the place name escapes me at the moment. There were about 6 long bays dedicated & listed as an aire with free electric waste loo empty etc one end of a very large awkward access car park bordering a river.. We pulled in to have something to eat at lunchtime. Not the place to stop for us onight though. We were sat outside eating when not one but two very very long caravan units pulled into the car park. No room for them to park anywhere but in the motorhome bays & probably blocking folk from getting out.. Having had several attempts to try & get into the car park & park they did eventually drive off. However back they came some 20 - 30 minutes later for another go. Unsuccessful they drove off again. I think if we had not been parked there they would have used the spaces ie 4 of them that were still vacant.

Motorhomer


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi again,

my french mh. friends are also disapointed and angry that the 2 Cap parking are off limit for mh.

here a better picture from barriers of parking Cap Blanc-Nez:

http://www.mezimages.com/image/dauphin/Blanc nez.JPG

But you can ride to Boulogne -Saint - Martin on the parking of Hyper-markt AUCHAN, one night is allowed and you find also a " borne de service ".

Info from a mh.owner of Boulogne.

with kind regards,

duc


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi duc

thanks for the picture..


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

>Boulogne -Saint - Martin on the parking of Hyper-markt AUCHAN, one night is allowed and you find also a " borne de service ".< 

The sanistation is actually on the Auchan petrol station, which is a little away from the hypermarket itself, though on the same complex. Unless you are in line for fuel, you wouldn't spot it.

Dave


----------

